# Just joined smoking meat



## dirkster (Jun 11, 2016)

Hi everyone!  My name is Dirk.  Just joined the forum and look forward to learning.  I am a great griller, but novice smoker.  I just purchased a Big Horn pellet smoker and have started to play with it.  I live in Missouri.  I would like to learn how to do some good pulled pork and summer sausage.


----------



## 801driver (Jun 11, 2016)

Welcome. This is the place for information.

Pulled pork is now easy for me since looking at this site for a while. 

You will find slight variances but most are similar to rub it down, smoke at 225 till your meat reaches 195-200, foil and put in the cooler a couple hours, pull, add a finishing sauce of your choice, back in the smoker a few minutes if you like more smoke.  Easy now.  Can not help you with the summer sausage but I bet the search function can help you.

Keep it smoking and post your results.


----------



## mike5051 (Jun 11, 2016)

Welcome to the site Dirk!  801Driver has the pulled pork advice right on.  You have to learn how to keep your smoker at 225 for about 12 hours.  If you can do that, butts and briskets will be a breeze.

Mike


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 12, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!

Glad to have you aboard, Dirk!

Al


----------



## dirkster (Jun 12, 2016)

Thanks for the advice.  My pellet smoker can hold at that temp all day.   I did a set of pork ribs and a pork tenderloin today for about 9 hours.  My wife loved the ribs so I guess I did something right.  I had both on at 180 or "smoke" setting for my smoker.  I did that for the first 7.5 hours and upped it to 250 for the last 1.5.  Turned out really well.


----------



## millerbuilds (Jun 12, 2016)

Welcome to SMF Dirk!

Glad to have you aboard, you will find tons of information to help you on here.  

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## gary s (Jun 14, 2016)

*Good morning and welcome to the forum, from a muggy, hot day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything.*

*Gary*


----------

